# Utility Costs?



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Can anyone advise on the following costs I can expect to pay monthly?

- A/C
- Electricity
- Phone (landline)
- Internet (home 8meg)
- Mobile (iPhone 4)
- TV Subscription 
- Groceries (Family of 4, eat out once a week)

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Can anyone advise on the following costs I can expect to pay monthly?
> 
> - A/C
> - Electricity electricity, AC, water - about 500 Dhs for a 3 bed apartment
> ...


utility costs site:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/ - Google Search

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/41668-specific-monthly-costs-dubai.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/57668-living-costs-salaries.html


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again


----------

